# sewer as a risk in the event of long term SHTF?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So, I've seen the sewer mentioned in several places that it's going to be a problem. I guess it would be backing up and overflowing through commodes, bathtubs and sinks right? Anything with a drain is going to be getting a visit from the nasty sludge that comes out after SHTF? :dunno:

what about a bag of qwikcrete and make some cement plugs, would it form a watertight seal? the pipes would be destroyed though, would giant rubber wedge stoppers held down by something heavy work? Even if the rubber stoppers would work in the sinks and tubs, it wouldnt do much for the commode so is there anything as an alternative except the cement? and I'm wondering if it would even bite on the ceramic?

If I knew where the pipe was upstream from me I'd just find a convenient place to bust a hole into it. Somewhere that I'd be able to control or least direct the spillage into a vacant field or hillside, but the chances of that seem extremely remote at best so if I want to control the flow I need to plan for it at my house.

Any ideas?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If you had sewer backup anywhere it would be in the basement if you have one or the lowest drain on the first floor. Probably your bathtub. A tight plug pounded into the drain might be enough to prevent any problems.

Where I live there are some houses nearby that are lower than mine. They have trouble with sewer backup when we get heavy rains. I don't expect to have sewer backup problems.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It would be if you do not have your own septic but are on a "city" system. There are many types of plugs made just for this or a "back up preventer" that can be put in the line before it gets to the house. In theory if you house sits in a low area it could even come out the roof vent! Its a crappy deal.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

If you have city sewage service, you can go out to the street in front of your house and turn the bolt with a wrench to keep it from flowing into your house. You have to have a special wrench. 

If you have septic, you can get a valve installed to prevent backflow. Contact your septic service. They can help you with it.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Check out front and see if there is a clean out (pvc cap) removing this will help prevent it from backing up in the house if you are on a public sewer system. Th idea of trying to plug the toilet will not work as it will most likely start leaking between the base and floor. Kejmac I believe you are thinking of the water cut off at the water meter. If you are on a private septic system you should be ok, as they are all gravity, unless it is full to begin with.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you have a septic system you will not have any problems other than normal maintenance. 

You can get a valve, 3" or 4" depending on your drain size, and install that inline in a convenient spot. If you can't find one at a plumbing supply house look at a motorhome parts supplier.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

Most city based sewage systems require pumps at some stage to keep the stuff moving so the simple answer is yes but there are a lot of variables depending on where you live obviously.

In London they have the default option of opening the gates and letting it all go into the river, which wouldn't be popular but they do it sometimes when storm water threatens to overload the system.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Caribou said:


> If you have a septic system you will not have any problems other than normal maintenance.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Private septic systems would also back up if it is a sand mound type system requiring a grinder pump, which many sand mounds do. Most new septic systems here in PA are sand mounds. In a SHTF (literally ) situation where there is no electricity, the first of two tanks will quickly fill resulting in a back up of sewage. Solution? Generator.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Another point is the sewer gas. I tear down old buildings for a living and the one we just started on has been abandoned for most of a decade. There are mold concerns, asbestos, etc. The reason this is relevant here is there is no public water to the building any more. The commodes are drained and dry and some of the bathrooms stink of sewer gas. The doors to the restrooms are kept shut and I don't ever go into them because, frankly, it's spooky in there. But if public water is lost for a long time and commodes are not kept full of water by other means, even if they don't back up, the sewer gas will be a big health and safety issue.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

-JohnD- said:


> Check out front and see if there is a clean out (pvc cap) removing this will help prevent it from backing up in the house if you are on a public sewer system. Th idea of trying to plug the toilet will not work as it will most likely start leaking between the base and floor. Kejmac I believe you are thinking of the water cut off at the water meter. If you are on a private septic system you should be ok, as they are all gravity, unless it is full to begin with.


Thanks! I think I know exactly where that is. That is now my first plan if things start to get a little sketchy around here!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> In a SHTF situation where there is no electricity, the first of two tanks will quickly fill resulting in a back up of sewage. Solution?


I would not be hard to use a conventional septic tank, and instead of your typical "drainfield" or sand mound, use a second tank to capture the "liquid" (which is nearly clear on a PROPERLY operating septic system)

Then use one of these to move the liquid out of the second tank:


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

You can get a back up cut off valve installed on your sewer line if you are on city sewer. Back ups can happen in the. Evevt of flooding as well. Runs about $200 or so. Any plumber can install


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lefty said:


> You can get a back up cut off valve installed


I would never trust it 100%.... 
Murphy would make sure it didn't work when it was really needed


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

linctex is right i have installed hundreds of back water valves over time as a sewer contractor and they are not 100% there are 3 ways you can go 1 you can dig down and cut your sewer lateral at the house if its not too deep and cap it 2 they sell a inflatable rubber plug called a wennie and you slide it down your cleanout into your lateral and inflate it with a air pump to stop sewer backup and gases or 3 if your not low man on the totum pole or you dont care about the low man on the totum pole you can walk down the street with a rock bar or pick untill you get 3 feet below the lowest point of your plumbing ie toilet ,basement ect and then pull the manhole lid in the street and leave it cracked open this does three things it solves your problem, it also solves your upstream neighbors problem and then it gets the sewage downstream so you have less problem with flies ect which is what i feel is best for you thou wont endear you to the people below you hope that helps. mark


----------

